# Maytag washing machine error code



## Pottedgold (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi everyone. Here we are Thanksgiving eve and washer is causing me problems. This (maytag bravos xl) machine has a H29 error code stored. I have replaced the drain pumps 3x already to fix LD code(long drain). Also today i had grease leaking from main bearing. So i need to replace that. Also the drain pump wont pump all water up to drain in wall. If i drain at a low point to basement floor pump will drain 99% water. So if anyone knows anything about error code H29 i appreciate any info on my problem. Thank you


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

what does the owner manual say about that code? How old is it? Any warantee left?


----------



## Pottedgold (Nov 26, 2020)

I cant find any info in manual or online. Its lmost 8yrs old i believe. No warranty anymore. Maytag bravos xl top load.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

At least it's not the stove/oven,....I have NFI....*BUT HAVE A GOOD TG*

We will be with local friends...but not quite the same as old time family 

Best
Peter


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Pottedgold said:


> I cant find any info in manual or online. Its lmost 8yrs old i believe. No warranty anymore. Maytag bravos xl top load.


How about a complete model number?? that would help to we can google it.


----------



## Pottedgold (Nov 26, 2020)

Model number: mvwb850yw1 maytag bravos xl
Happy holidays to you as well.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Pottedgold said:


> Model number: mvwb850yw1 maytag bravos xl
> Happy holidays to you as well.


Thank you. Happy holidays to you and your family as well.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Found your owners manual. If you go to page 17 and 18 it lists the error codes. On page 18, there is a solution to clear and set the washer back to factory default. However, If it keeps throwing the code, it says call for service, that figures, right. worth a shot. You could also try unplugging it for couple minutes then plug back in again. Click on link below.

Maytag MVWB850YW1 washer manual


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Just remember, a tech call will run you about 125-200 dollars just for the diagnose, plus parts, labor and tax. So don't invest too much money in it. You can get a brand new washer right now at any box store for 350-400 dollars. It won't be a maytag bravos, but it will do the job.

Imo, to be honest with you, no matter what brand it is, today they are all made as cheaply as possible and last between 5-7 years.


----------



## Pottedgold (Nov 26, 2020)

I dont see anything related to code H92 in manual. I did the unplug thing several times. Guess I'll try default.


----------



## Pottedgold (Nov 26, 2020)

Yep they don't make em like they used to. I'm skilled enough to repair it myself. I dont call service guys either. To expensive for my blood.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Pottedgold said:


> I dont see anything related to code H92 in manual. I did the unplug thing several times. Guess I'll try default.


In the manual, it doesn't say anything about error code h92. Nothing comes up with a google check either. Could be a main board, pinched wire somewhere or control panel/led/console issue, etc.. Idk.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Some more error codes and possible diagnostic paths:









All Whirlpool And Maytag Washing Machine Error Codes Explained


If you looking for how to identify error codes on your Whirlpool or Maytag washing ... Read More




howtofixit.net


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

This site has similar model but no code exact match






Maytag Washer Error Codes


All Error codes for maytag washing machine and what they mean as well as what you can check and do to repair the washer.




washingcodes.com


----------

